# Working/show labrador bloodlines



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Right can someone please explain the difference between the two bloodlines.

My 5 month old black lab has loads of field champions in his bloodline so I assume he would be classed as working.

Is it something to do with the difference in body shape as I've seen a few slender looking labradors who are quite small (dogs and bitches) and also a few enormous ones, who granted where a bit fat but looked like barrels on legs.

Oh and before I get yelled at - pics to follow. : victory:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I breed working labs FTCH in pedigree means he is from working lines as FTCH stands for Field Trail champion what is a test of its working abilties and obedience

Workinglabs tend to be more slender, longer legged heres one of mine workers woodie


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> I breed working labs FTCH in pedigree means he is from working lines as FTCH stands for Field Trail champion what is a test of its working abilties and obedience
> 
> Workinglabs tend to be more slender, longer legged heres one of mine workers woodie
> 
> image


Your a star and woodie's a cutie pie.

Thank you, at least I have a better idea of what to expect him to look like as an adult, much appreciated.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

and heres a few more of my working labs, if you let me know what the FTCH is in pedigree i could possibly provide pics of them or know what lines they are


----------



## indie85 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yep agree with that response. :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

your pup is lovely :flrt: make sure to do basic training, working labs are easy to train but also very very clever and need training from an early age


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> your pup is lovely :flrt: make sure to do basic training, working labs are easy to train but also very very clever and need training from an early age


Thanks, I'll have a look tonight and check the bloodlines. 

Yup he's doing well with his training, already knows sit, stay, lay and is picking up heel quite well. He's been a push over compared to my dobie, he was a nightmare to train, stubborn bugger that he is.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

My Lab is 100% show lines 





























Stockier than working lines but absolutely should not be confused with fat!


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

JulieNoob said:


> My Lab is 100% show lines
> 
> image
> 
> ...


What a cutie, I might steal him, hee hee hee.


----------

